# Kirk CRC-1 for my 70-200 2.8ii



## JPAZ (Sep 7, 2015)

All,

I've not yet had a problem but always worry about the stability of the AS compatible plate bolted onto the factory foot for this lens. I always check the plate but worry that some day it will loosen with catastrophic results. I don't see any real replacement foot available but did come across this replacement collar / foot combo. Anyone have any experience with this? Am I being too paranoid?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi JPAZ. 
If you are truly worried a drop of blue loctite on the A.S. Plate retaining screw will be by far the cheapest solution and will still come undone with normal tools, just requiring more force. This assumes that you are not constantly changing plates as you are talking about a replacement collar. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 8, 2015)

JPAZ,
I do have the Kirk CRC-1. And the pic depicts how I use it.
I use BlackRapid with a SunSniper Bear Camera Screw (to reduce chance that the strap unscrews from the mount) and this contraption is mounted on the reverse side of the Kirk collar, still allowing me to mount on the tripod without unhooking any parts.

I also have a Spyder Pin attached to the Kirk collar and Spyder Black Widow on my belt, so when I dash to another spot, the camera won't bump into my hip --- kind of painful, you know.

One thing I find nice about the Kirk CRC-1 is that you don't have to release the lens from the camera to take the collar off. Just unscrew the collar locking knob and half of the collar will open to release the lens. I just wish the knob is a flat handle to distinguish it from other knobs on the ballhead/tripod. I have at times loosen the wrong knob.

Now, I wish Kirk would make a similar collar for the 24-70 2.8/II. 
Hope it helps.
-r


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks @lionrock and @Valvebounce

To you (and others):

With the replacement collar, how does the lens fit into the case and what is it like to use it as a hand-hold? This is, how much different is the Kirk collar / foot from the OEM collar with an AS plate in size and space for fingers? Again, I've not yet had this loosen (and loctite does work) but thinking about utility.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 9, 2015)

The space between the lens and the Kirk collar is about 0.7 inch. My fingers are not big (I'm 5-4) and I can fit my fingers between the space, totally uncomfortable to hold it this way. I think the original Canon collar is more spacious.
As for fitting into a case/backpack, it's the same issue from both collars. Thing though, you get arca compatibility on the Kirk collar, but not on the Canon, so you can use a tripod at a moments notice.
For me, I can put 2 more carrying features with the Kirk collar without the trouble of removing any component to mount on a tripod.
Oh, one more thing, the actual foot can be unscrewed from the collar (remember, though, putting on screws and removing them may loosen them in the long run), if that does anything for you. I haven't explored that feature yet.
Hope it helps.
Good luck.
-r


----------

